# Problem using DirecTV with Sonora Destacker D575D  Please help



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

So I've got a bit of a mystery and I really need help figuring it out. The AT&T guys that resell my Directv say my signal is fine but obviously its not. The first year of use my setup has worked perfectly, but something has changed and I don't know what.

I purchased a Sonora D575D destacker for by DirecTV unit. I use it in a complex called Avalon Mission Bay in San Francisco. But for the last few months typically the 2nd signal will get distorted or lost at random times. Theyve made some modifications to the in building signal distribituon network some kind of new upgrade or new equipment. Is it possible this new equipment is making it so my D575D can no longer properly destacker the signal?
I know they just started using a built in destacker in their R15s but I don't want to use the R15s becuase I have a Tivo DVR. 

Are the destackers incompatable? Maybe they changes the network so it only destacks into the built in R15 Destacker.

This is really a frustrating problem so any information someone might have would really be appreciated. AT&T resells the directv in building and the signal is utter crud. I lose about 5-10 minutes of most major shows and I cant get to the bottom of it. AT&T is of no help so any ideas here would really be appreciated.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Can you get more details on the "modifications to the in-building signal distribution network" that were performed in your building? Otherwise your just shooting in the dark.


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

The only thing I know for sure is they expanded the units covered from 300 to like 600 and there was some new equipment added.

I am hoping someone else who has ATT or who knows about destackers and Tivo units might know what is causing the problem.

1. Like there is a difference between the destacker in the R15 and the D575D and they adjusted the signal being sent and my old destacker is incompatable?
2. Maybe it is a problem with by Destacker. How would I tell if it is?

One other piece of info. When I restart my Directivo unit, the signal garbling that occurs appears to resolve temporarliy. It usually takes a few hours or more before it reoccurs.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

If the destacker is failing then you will be losing either the odd or even TPs. Possibly both. You need to check the signal strengths for ALL TPs and report the results here. 

Another test would be to remove the destacker to see if the signal strengths are strong on the unstacked set of TPs.


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

That actually seems to be what's happening. I don't lose the signal on all TP's just some--an only on one of the destacked signals (I think). But when I reboot completely it's fine for a while. I got the D575D a year ago from a store in SJC.. I hope it is under warranty.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

So what are the strengths for each TP when you're having this problem?


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

I just rebooted and it hasn't crapped out yet. Can't wait till it does.

Another thing I do remember which doesn't fit this hypothesis is for a single transponder the Sat 1 will be fine but the Sat 2 will be 0.

Obviousl it's coming off the same signal. And it's on the same TP.

Craziness.

Ill post full results when it fails later tonight (it will)


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

It may be the same signal, but not the same physical cable.

Another test is to swap cables.


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

So it started again. What happens is the same transponder "flickers" on the second destacked signal. so say transponder 30 will have 87 and 86...then it will flicker to 87 0.

This can be cleared up by resetting the tivo unit but then reappears after a few hours. 

I've tried swapping cables. No difference. Ideas?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since the problem is with TP 30 but only with the Sat In 2, my guess is a failing 2nd tuner. Do you have access to a DirecTV receiver so you can check the destacker with that?


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

Well I actually just tried swapping the wires. i.e. the d575d 1 and 2 with the receiver 1 and 2. we will see what happens instead of using different cables. it seems to have corrected the problem without a reboot. we will see.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hopefully this has corrected the problem


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

LOL well when I put my slingbox in about 3 months ago the wires came lose and I may have swapped them around but I don't think so.

ie. I am not sure but 2 may have been going to 1 and 1 to 2. I can't imagine that would cause this problem.
We'll see in like 4 hours.


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah that didn't solve the problem. It's reoccuring on a select # of transponders. For example 15 and 16. In each case, satellite 2 starts to "flicker" off. Simply removing the cable from the wall or resetting will allow the device to reacquire the signal which clears up the problem for a few hours. Also, sometimes the problem will resolve itself after a few hours anyway.

How do I tell if this is the destacker or the tuner? This is also a hard problem to test since it takes about 4-5 hours for symptoms to reoccur


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Is anyone else having problems that are using DirecTV at your complex? I'm wondering if there isn't a problem with the dish or the stacker.

It could also be a TiVo problem. Can you borrow a receiver from a friend?


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

The whole building is Directv resold through ATT. There are no other options. 

Its piped through the cable wires. A few of us are using our own equipment because ATT only lets you use very basic models. i.e. no DVR functionality. And you can have high def but no high def DVR etc.
So I have my old Tivo with the destacker. It's difficult to find out if others are having problems since ATT won't really give me that info. My first year here was fine, but it started getting problematic recently after they added phase 2 to the building which is a lot more units.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I think Jim's on to something .... start talking with your neighbors, or perhaps the head of your condo association. See if anyone else is having this problem. Or at least find somebody that will let you swap equipment, or use their connection for several hours. 

It sure seems like ATT should be helping more, too.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I was also wondering if he had a view to the sats, why he couldn't install his own dish? I think the FCC OTARD rules cover this situation.


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

Litzdog911-remember what I wrote. i am the only one that has a destacker and customer owned equipment. I would guess out of the 500 or so apartments in this complex maybe 4-5 other people are in my situations. 

And sure I could put a dish out if my unit faced south. It's right on the bay--facing east. So thats not really an option. I wish. 

In terms of telling if it's an ATT signal distrubtion problem or a problem with the destacker or one of the tuners on my unit --does anyone have a test that can tell? or some method to tell?

Oh and ATT has an exclusive deal with this apartment complex. It's avalon at Mission bay. Each complex negogiates a mass deal typically with Direct TV/ Dish or sometimes Comcast. in this case its resold Directv but it's like Directtv with horrible signal quality, the reps don't understand anything about what they are selling and it's pretty horrible. If I were DTV I would let ATT sell this service with my brand name on it. 

Anyway-if anyone has an idea on how to isolate the source of the problem through use of some sort of device, test or whatever let me know. Possible sources are 3.
1. The Tuners in the unit or something else in the unit
2. The signal distribution in the building. Very possible based on me weasling info out of the engineers and the fact that it worked great my first year here and started having problems when they added Phase II with 200 more apartments.

3. The dual destacker from Sonora.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

directivoetherne said:


> Litzdog911-remember what I wrote. i am the only one that has a destacker and customer owned equipment. I would guess out of the 500 or so apartments in this complex maybe 4-5 other people are in my situations. ....


Try to find those 4-5 other people. See if they're having problems. I honestly can't think of any easier way to troubleshoot your problem.


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

Even if I found other people--it could be the signal distribution to my unit. When I found the one rep who was semi knowledgeable he tried to "turn up the signal" to my unit. That actually seemed to help a little.


----------



## directivoetherne (Oct 18, 2003)

If anyone has any ideas (other than those tried are those that are impractical) please let me know


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

directivoetherne said:


> ..
> Oh and ATT has an exclusive deal with this apartment complex. It's avalon at Mission bay. Each complex negogiates a mass deal typically with Direct TV/ Dish or sometimes Comcast. in this case its resold Directv but it's like Directtv with horrible signal quality, the reps don't understand anything about what they are selling and it's pretty horrible. If I were DTV I would let ATT sell this service with my brand name on it. more apartments.


Regardless of the exclusive deal. You can't get the service you want, so the FCC rules superceed that. Your problem is line of site.

Check with the other users to see if they are having any problems. BTW, what model receiver are you using?

Complain to ATT, have them prove that it isn't your receiver.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

directivoetherne said:


> Even if I found other people--it could be the signal distribution to my unit. ....


True. But if you found another user in your complex, you could try your Tivo there. That would at least rule out a DirecTivo problem and help you narrow down if it's your stacker/destacker or the feed to your unit.


----------

